# Can someone ID these please



## Harry (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi,

I am just getting into Cichlids and got some fish from a friend (he didn't know what they were). Can someone ID the attchment please? I looked at several pictures at
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/

but not sure which once are these.

Thank you,
Harry


----------



## bigd81 (Jun 8, 2010)

I would say Pseudotropheus sp. acei "Ngara"


----------



## Harry (Jan 8, 2011)

bigd81 said:


> I would say Pseudotropheus sp. acei "Ngara"


Thank you for ID'ing the fish.

Looked at couple of video's on youtube and they were the same. Nice looking fish.


----------



## Harry (Jan 8, 2011)

Follow up question... how do I know if they are male or female?


----------



## TJM (Dec 23, 2009)

Being monomorphic, you'd have to vent them.


----------

